# Old Gaggia PF free to a good home - Good DIY naked PF project



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello there,

I have a an old Gaggia Classic PF (one where the two spouts are an integral part of the PF) to give it away for free to a good home.

I have previously added this to the FS section but had no replies. It was free there too. 

The only thing I'll ask is for the receiver to pay for the postage I'd say around £5. Collection would be free.

The plastic bit of the handle is broken, so it is currently stuck together with Duck Tape. However, this can be easily replaced too, or even make one out of wood if you are so inclined.

This can be a good project for someone wanting to make a home made bottomless PF. There was a documented thread in here for someone doing the same but a La Pav one, so the same principle applies.

If I don't have any replies by 7am Thursday morning (24/08/17) this is going to the recycling bin.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Collection from where?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Newbury, London (Soho) or Oxford


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm interested. I'll pm you


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

crmdgnly said:


> I'm interested. I'll pm you


Postage costs:

£4 Small Parcel, First Class

£5 Small Parcel, First Class Recorded


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll take it. Will PM


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

crmdgnly said:


> I'll take it. Will PM


Details sent. Will post it today.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

It arrived very promptly. Thank you.

I hope to have phase 1, a big hole cut, very shortly. The handle is another story, I fear it may live it's early life with the rustic Duct tape look.....but you never know.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

A little longer than expected, a minor 55km walk for Cancer Research and subsequent foot recovery slowed me down, but the old thing has gone naked / bottomless. Very pleased so far, although I haven't actually tried it in the machine yet, that's tonights job,as well as thinking about a handle (whether thought turns to action or if I just keep the "upgraded" yellow duct tape you never know.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like a vast improvement on the fixed twin spout. Kinda wish I'd done that myself instead of buying a ready modded one.

It's difficult to see on my phone but did you leave a lip or cut the hole flush to the edge so you can fit a deeper basket?


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Does that help?



ashcroc said:


> Looks like a vast improvement on the fixed twin spout. Kinda wish I'd done that myself instead of buying a ready modded one.
> 
> It's difficult to see on my phone but did you leave a lip or cut the hole flush to the edge so you can fit a deeper basket?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

crmdgnly said:


> View attachment 29294
> 
> 
> Does that help?


Much clearer thanks.

Looks like you probably will have a problem with a deeper basket fouling the lip if you wanted to use one.

My triple finishes almost flush with the bottom of my naked pf.









On another note, I was searching ebay for a cheap standard portafilter (to hook up a pressure guage) yesterday & it threw up a few square handles if you just wanted a quick direct replacement.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't have a triple, and have been quite happy with the double, although I did wonder if a deeper basket might foul on the lip. I'd be very open to shaving a bit more off if needed in the future.

Thanks for the handle ideas, I'm going to "whittle" something out of a bit of spare ply initially, just to see what it looks like and if it has any mileage.


----------

